Anyone having issues with .io tld? - kangman
======
cjsuk
Yes see thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15293578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15293578)

------
simmons
Yes, I had trouble getting to crates.io earlier. It looks like my local
dnsmasq cached a NAK somehow. I restarted dnsmasq and it started working
again. I thought it might just be crates.io, but I guess not.

